

Kiss your browser goodbye: The future of media beyond the Web (Wired, 1997) - mcantelon
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.03/

======
coderdude
That was a bit confusing. Here is the actual article:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.03/ff_push.html>

